# Soreption tabs.



## Pooluke41 (Jan 29, 2012)

I've been looking around for Soreption tabs and it's impossible to find any except for one from the EP,

If anyone has any I'd appreciate if they could share them.


----------



## 7Mic7 (Feb 2, 2012)

Anyway this stuff should not be played by us humans!


----------



## ble3eding (May 27, 2014)

WHaaaaay ?!!! does anyone even know what tuning they are on !?


----------



## Nick4764 (May 29, 2014)

Judging by one of the tabs I found on ultimate guitar (It was from their previous release) they play in drop B


----------



## revivalmode (Jun 1, 2014)

ble3eding said:


> WHaaaaay ?!!! does anyone even know what tuning they are on !?



I'm almost sure, but not entirely, that they play in Drop B.

edit: couldn't help myself


----------

